# Sony KP65WS510 Convergence?



## sony65ws (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok I bought this TV in 2003 and it has been rarely used for the past 9 years. I recently had cleaners clean my house and when I turned the TV on I noticed the classic 3d affect. I did some research and ordered 2 STK560 convergence chips. After I installed them the picture was the same. I noticed that several resistors and pico fuses had blown. I replaced them and still no change in the picture. Then I moved to the G board and there were 2 pico fuses blown. I replaced them then the TV would not turn on. It clicked then I got 6 red blinks then it would shut off. So I ordered a used D board and G board on ebay and now I'm back to the original problem. The corners of the picture are bowed. In service mode and basic tv convergence mode some of the cross hairs are not moveable. The ones in the middle are fine. I asked the guy I ordered the D board and G board from and at first he said it might be the AD board then he asked if I could adjust the convergence and I said yes for the most part except the corners are bowed and the green is not in line with the red or blue. The he said it might be the A board. So now I don't know what to do. I don't want to keep ordering boards I'm ready to just get a new 65" LED Samsung. I am attaching 2 pics of the convergence screen showing the distorted [ ] in the corners.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you can adjust horizontally and vertically at each point on each color, the convergence control is working. If you run out of range in the controls, it is an adjustment problem. It can be difficult to sort out the combination of controls on these that can end up limiting range. It can take a great deal of patience and experience to experiment to find the problem. Someone at some point probably pushed one of the controls too far and the combination is just out of range.


----------



## sony65ws (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks. Notice that the cross hair rows at the top and bottom are not evenly spaced. Also the words Move Select and End are displayed at the top and bottom when I scroll up or down with the remote. It's almost like I have 2 convergence screens shouldn't I only have 1??? I cannot adjust horizontally and vertically at each point on each color. the ones you see with pink and green [ ] are not adjustable. and they are warped instead of being square. I can move them a little but not enough to line them up. The only colors I can adjust with the [ ] are red and blue. There is no option for green.


----------

